# Update from Spain



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. Don't know whats happening but its telling me I have no new posts even though I haven't been on line for a few days.
Never mind, we are now down at Camping Las Palmerias at Crevillente inland from Alicante, not a bad site quite large , very good toilets etc, lots of Brits in fact The Motorcaravanners Club are holding their winter rally here at the moment.
We started off At Camping Azahar at Benicassim, nice site, close to the beach and a very good prom for walking and cycling, weather great.
We then moved South to the newish Camperpark at Altea although its up above Albir,good motorhome site, new toilet and showers (€1), lots of different nationalities even 2 vans from Norway, as they don't advertise only word of mouth I don't know where they heard of it. Every one very helpful with information on Spain. One drawback is that its 1.2 miles above the town so anyone with dificulty walking or cycling uphill is in trouble unless they have transport.
It was then to be Mojacar but because its very windy we settled for the site we are on at Crevillente. We leave tomorrow, don't know where we will end up, no doubt depend on the weather, i will keep you informed.
Whilst i am on i would like to thank all those who helped Ken while he was sorting out my wiring problems, I was not at all well so kept my head down, Anyway thanks to all that helped.
Thats all for now.
Chers Sid


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sid- don't know thge area you are talking about but thought I'd say hello so you get a Post! :lol: Enjoy the rest of your trip & drive carefully


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

So Sid

You're not coming to Marjal then?

Ian


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Sid, glad your having a great time you lucky bugger.

Take care mate and hope to see you soon.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sid
Was it the Thermoblock or are you still using Ken's bypass for now? Enjoy your travels

Steve


----------



## Myfanwy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Spain*


Hi Sid
I am a new member and have been reading about your trip to Spain. We came to Spain in October and camped 4 nights in Salamanca at Hotel Regio site which was excellent with a bus service to town every hour and then we moved on to Toledo which was a 5 star site also with a bus service to town. We headed on down south and camped two nights at Carolina camp up in the pine forest and finally made it to camping Roquetas. We have stayed here since and have found the camp very friendly and staff helpful. We intend to stay until end of April when perhaps it will be warmer in France and camp all our way back up to Calais.

The area around San Javier south of Alicante is a good place if you want to free camp also south of Mojacar we seen lots of vans on the beaches when we were up there a couple of weeks ago (we hired a car for a few days).

Speak again no doubt.

Myfanwy


----------

